# Birth Certificate



## magnity (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,
My first post here and I would highly appreciate the help. I have recently accepted a transfer with my employer to work for the Dutch Division. I am a Canadian Citizen and I live and work in Canada. 

Part of what I have been requested to provide is a legalized Birth Certificate (legalization to have occurred within 6 months). The difficulty lie in that I was not born in Canada, I was born in Baghdad Iraq. Subsequently, I was required to legalize my birth certificate from Iraq first. I do not know anyone in Iraq that can help me there. I have contacted the Iraqi Embassy in Canada to see if they have offer such a service or if they are aware of any 3rd party that offers such a service. Unexpectedly, they do not not such a service exists (they indicated that the majority of bombing occur around govt. building as such find someone to risk their lives for that would be very difficult).

I am wondering if one knows of an acceptable substitute for the a birth certificate for IND? In Canada I use my Certificate of Canadian Citizenship as a substitute. I am not sure what do in this case really.

Any help would be highly appreciated!

Magnity


----------

